# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Dotty

## Perdita

EASTENDERS baddie Nick Cotton finally gives his mum a real present when he returns on Christmas Day â a granddaughter. 
Seven-year-old Dotty is named after Dot and her first words to her are: âEllo Grandma.â 

Nasty Nick, famous for catchphrase âAlright Maâ, shows up after leaving the soap in 2001. 

At first Dot, played by June Brown, 81, is wary of letting him in. And when she hears chatter upstairs and assumes he brought in a girlfriend, she is furious. 

Then Nick reveals it is really Dotty â played by Molly Conlin. 

John Altman, 56, who has played murderer Nick on and off since the soap began in 1985, said: âLittle Dottyâs a chip off the old block, but even I donât know who her mother is yet. Weâll have to see if we find out.â 

He told The Sun: âItâs wonderful to be back with such a bombshell. I loved filming the Christmas scenes with June and Iâm back to cause havoc in the new year.â 

A host of old favourites have already been brought back by producer Diedrick Santer, including Patsy Palmer as Bianca Jackson, Charlie Brooks as Janine Evans and Sid Owen as Ricky Butcher. 

John, who is starring as King Rat in panto Dick Whittington in Reading, Berks, revealed he would love to stay longer. 

He said: âIâll be back for at least three months, Iâd love to come back permanently. Nickâs a great character to play. 

However, he doubts ex-heroin addict Nick is capable of staying in Walford for long, despite his newfound responsibility. 

John said: âNickâs a bad egg, Iâm not sure the viewers would buy it if he changed or found God. Though he is a dad now, so you never know. EastEnders is the best itâs ever been at the moment.â 

*Looking forward to this *

----------

matt1378 (06-12-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dotty  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## LostVoodoo

yeyness! how old is she supposed to be?

----------


## Siobhan

> yeyness! how old is she supposed to be?


Seven-year-old Dotty

----------


## Dutchgirl

> However, he doubts ex-heroin addict Nick is capable of staying in Walford for long, despite his newfound responsibility. 
> 
> John said: âNickâs a bad egg, Iâm not sure the viewers would buy it if he changed or found God. Though he is a dad now, so you never know. EastEnders is the best itâs ever been at the moment.â 
> 
> *Looking forward to this *


Well he was a dad before (ashley) so that didn't change him.

----------


## matt1378

cool should be good  :Cheer:

----------


## Bad Wolf

they should team little dot up with tiffany the superstar, - mayhem!!

----------


## Bryan

thought he was back for more than three months  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

Dotty! How cute!

----------


## Perdita

> thought he was back for more than three months


That is initially, he might stay on for longer if they will have him  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Dotty is coming back

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...-dotty-return/

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-07-2019), tammyy2j (29-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

pair her with bobby, demon kids

----------


## tammyy2j

Will she try to kill Dot for her money?

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...rn-milly-zero/


EastEnders has revealed a first look at Dotty Cotton's return to Walford in newly-released pictures.

Dotty was last seen in 2010, deciding to leave with her mother Sandy. The character was played by Molly Conlin but has been recast for 2019, with Milly Zero taking over the role.

In the first-look images, Dot (June Brown) surprises Stuart Highway (Ricky Champ), Bex Fowler (Jasmine Armfield) and Tiffany Butcher (Maisie Smith) when she returns with her granddaughter.

The pictures are from the Thursday, October 3 episode.

"I am honestly so excited to be playing Dotty Cotton and joining the E20 family, especially playing alongside June Brown, who I have been watching on my telly since I was a young girl," Zero said in July at the time of the announcement of her casting.

"Her and Dotty have such an interesting relationship to explore with a complicated history, so I can't wait to see what the future holds for them. It all feels very surreal and I am buzzing already."

Meanwhile, Conlin recently admitted that she would have wanted to play Dotty again.

"They did approach me," she said not long after the recasting was confirmed, "[but] unfortunately they wanted the new Dotty to go back and appear a lot older and be played by someone in their 20s.

"Of course I would have loved to have returned to EastEnders, but I believe everything happens for a reason."

----------


## lizann

kirsty her name now not dotty?

----------


## mysangry

> kirsty her name now not dotty?


maybe she is dotty Kirsty and is a Pyscho??
after all looks like a Pyscho is about to unleash in Corra and we all know they have to copy each others storylines.

----------


## kaz21

Nick told dot her name was dotty but it was actually kirsty.

----------

lizann (04-10-2019), parkerman (04-10-2019), tammyy2j (06-11-2019)

----------


## mysangry

So has Dotty come to replace Hayley who has been in some form of treatment after having the invisible Cherry.

Seems to me same idea, wayward lass who has to bunk up with her relatives (Grandma), do non of these kids/young adults have homes with parents? :Confused: 
Jay, Lola, Tiff,Whitney, the ones that are with parents is still bonkers, Sonia and Martin (Bex) Ben (PHil and Kathy) Louise (PHil and LIsa)
And there just the ones I can remember, to far fetched :Angry:

----------

kaz21 (05-11-2019), tammyy2j (06-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So has Dotty come to replace Hayley who has been in some form of treatment after having the invisible Cherry.
> 
> Seems to me same idea, wayward lass who has to bunk up with her relatives (Grandma), do non of these kids/young adults have homes with parents?
> Jay, Lola, Tiff,Whitney, the ones that are with parents is still bonkers, Sonia and Martin (Bex) Ben (PHil and Kathy) Louise (PHil and LIsa)
> And there just the ones I can remember, to far fetched


I thought Hayley left treatment and just took off without Cherry, did Kat say that?

I think Dotty came to live with Dot so when Dot dies she can claim the money that the doctor left Dot, Dotty is bad

----------

kaz21 (06-11-2019)

----------


## mysangry

> I thought Hayley left treatment and just took off without Cherry, did Kat say that?
> 
> I think Dotty came to live with Dot so when Dot dies she can claim the money that the doctor left Dot, Dotty is bad


Dotty looked like she had a prick of conscience when Keegan was job hunting, less of course she fancies him? :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

next for leo?

----------


## lizann

does dotty kill bex?

----------


## lizann

dotty to take a shine to ian's sons bobby and peter, get close to get at ian

----------


## lizann

milly is leaving

----------

